# My new Serra !



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I got my new serrasalmus today. It was sold to me as a Rhombeus and I was told it comes from Bresil, but I don't know the name of the river yet..I should know this on thursday. He's about 4 inch long. What do you think ? Could it be a sanchezi ?

Here are some pics of him:

























































Here is a full tank shot of his new home:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Im leaning more to a rhom then a sanchezi.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks good and I do think its a Black Rhomb


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

either way is its a rhomb or a sanchezi its stil a great looking fish! nice pick up


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

bootdink said:


> either way is its a rhomb or a sanchezi its stil a great looking fish! nice pick up


It sure is. Serras are so hard to find here in Montreal. 
Rhom or sanchezi, I don't really care. I wanted a Sanchezi for quite a while, but if this guy ends up being a rhom, I think it's even gonna be better. I'll have to buy a new tank soon


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

looks like a rhomb to me


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

ya that is a nice lookin RHOMB!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it looks like a rhombeus as well.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

looks exactly like my rhom. only smaller.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree rhom,face and snout a lil too long for a sanchezi in my opinion


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rhom, and judging by the looks of it i would think maybe a vinny rhom because of the amount of red on it


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, I guess it is a rhomb !!









Thanks for the help guys !
I'll go read more about it on opefe and try to figure out the exact kind of rhomb it is.. Black, Vinny ?? I guees it will be more apparent when he'll be bigger...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Moondemon said:


> Well, I guess it is a rhomb !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A rhom is a rhom is a rhom. If you knew the collection point, we could help you more with a possible what name would a dealer call it.


----------



## CYBERGOTH (Mar 23, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> I got my new serrasalmus today. It was sold to me as a Rhombeus and I was told it comes from Bresil, but I don't know the name of the river yet..I should know this on thursday. He's about 4 inch long. What do you think ? Could it be a sanchezi ?
> 
> Here are some pics of him:
> 
> ...


RED THROAT RHOM! POSSIBLY FROM VENEZUELA
CY-







GOTH


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i dont know if its just me but that doesnt look like a rhom..my opinion would be sanchezi


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That's also what I thought it was in the begginnig, but most of everyone here says it's a rhomb....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I only a few moments to address this photo, did an enhancement. I'm on the run out the door. But my thoughts suggest the fish is S. sanchezi. Recommend another photo be done with as much clarity as possible on the belly region to reveal the serrae. Pending the outcome of this, my best guess is S. sanchezi.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, here are some more pictures I took of my new little guy. I'm having a hard time snapping good quality pics of my fish.. anyway, hope these will help you help me








(I can always try to take more if it can help..)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID complete. A nice one, needs better color though.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you Frank !


----------

